# If your hair could magically be any length...



## Nox (Jun 15, 2007)

How long would your ideal hair be?


----------



## Aprill (Jun 15, 2007)

shoulder length


----------



## ivette (Jun 15, 2007)

i say bra strap length


----------



## Sonia_K (Jun 15, 2007)

My hair is currently bra strap length...but I would like it to be waist length again, like it used to be.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 15, 2007)

bsl


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 15, 2007)

My hair is a few inches below my shoulders and that's my preferred length.


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 15, 2007)

waist length--I had no idea upper thigh length was "classic length";I would have thought "classic" might have been something like shoulder length!...I've known only one person with "classic length" hair then, and it was beautiful, a bright medium red.


----------



## Shelley (Jun 15, 2007)

Shoulder length


----------



## daer0n (Jun 15, 2007)

Tail bone length


----------



## Jessica (Jun 16, 2007)

My hair is tailbone length (its straight and healthy) so i chose Bob length.....i have issues with me being heavy and i "hide" behind my hair....i dont think my face is skinny enough for short hair and i have a double chin issue (so much so, that even typing it out makes me want to cry). So if i had the face i would do so much more with my hair.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 16, 2007)

Definitely brastrap length (when curled with a curling iron). That's my favorite look! lol.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jun 16, 2007)

My hair is too hard to style and care for when it is below my shoulders. I keep it cut somewhere beet my ears and chin, but if my hair could *magically* be any length I would choose BSL.


----------



## Nox (Jun 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif waist length--I had no idea upper thigh length was "classic length";I would have thought "classic" might have been something like shoulder length!...I've known only one person with "classic length" hair then, and it was beautiful, a bright medium red. LOL, I guess the word "classic" by itself is quite subjective to whatever era you're in. In the hair world, "Classic Length" is understood to mean hair that reaches past the midpoint of your body, usually somewhere around the upper thigh area. 
I am about four inches away waist length. I've defied everyone's expectations of what length I "should" have, so now I wanna knock 'em all dead with classic length someday. It's gonna take me many years to do it though... *groan*.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 16, 2007)

Armpit length.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 16, 2007)

Mine is waist length right now, I love it long.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 16, 2007)

The past few yrs i've had bra strap length hair, but on occasion I do like it short to my shoulders.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 16, 2007)

i want my hair to go to my waist length.

im in the process of working on it.


----------



## luxotika (Jun 16, 2007)

Mine is about 3 or 4 inches from waist length and straight as a board.


----------



## estherika (Jun 16, 2007)

i have bra strap length and I chose waist length, wish my hair was healthy enough to get there...


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jun 17, 2007)

I would like it be btw waist length and tbl. Its kinda close but I still got some length to go.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 17, 2007)

Mine is waist length right now and I'm due for a change so I chose bra strap length or just a little longer.


----------



## leitmotiv (Jun 17, 2007)

My goal length right now is waist length. I have wavy hair and am now 1 inch from waist. Yay!


----------



## Sakeenah (Jun 27, 2007)

mine is currently waist length but im aiming for hip length, going for a cut next week but i get the feeling the my stylist will wanna cut more than .5" (i hate cutting it, its like hair torture )


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 27, 2007)

they didnt have one for mid back so i went with BSL.

i am currenty trying to grow my hair to there which is taking forever.

just casue im weird and have some desire to be able to cover my chest with hair


----------



## Bexy (Jun 27, 2007)

I used to have my hair to BSL but then I was an idiot and thought I wanted it short. I regret it. I am trying to gorw it back out but it is taking forever!!!!!!!


----------



## lobelia71 (Jun 30, 2007)

my hair now is tailbone lenght


----------



## XkrissyX (Jun 30, 2007)

Tailbone length..I want mermaid hair.haha long,wavy,and beautiful.

I tried extensions...i think it was waist length.. It was simply beautiful and i really liked it. I wished i had more patient to let my real hair grow without the temptation to cut it every season.hahah


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jun 30, 2007)

mid-back, I wish it would grow that long now!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 1, 2007)

as much as i love long hair, i can't have it more longer than shoulder length, my hair being thin it tends to become thiner and damaged as the moisture can't go down the whole length from the roots to the ends. my hair being at bra length right now, it's thin and doesn't have much volume.


----------



## BloodMittens (Jul 10, 2007)

I wish my hair was waist length, and pink and black... and no one would be able to see the pink at work D:

I can wish right?


----------



## DakotaJade (Jul 10, 2007)

bra strap length!!


----------



## smo0shie (Aug 6, 2007)

Waist length.


----------



## mem636 (Aug 6, 2007)

where my hair is right now, between bsl and waist.


----------



## niksaki (Aug 6, 2007)

lol my hair would be one of these....


----------



## tchrgrl18 (Aug 6, 2007)

Mid back


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 6, 2007)

I went with waist length, but I'm happy with my shoulder length inverted bob atm


----------



## Nox (Aug 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *niksaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol my hair would be one of these.... So basically, we're talking bra strap length then? It seems to be one of the most popular replies. It is a very flattering length on most ladies!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 6, 2007)

i have the lenght that i want, it sits at my waist. any longer i get headaches cause of the weight.

Have to religiously cut every 2-3 months.


----------



## madamepink78 (Aug 6, 2007)

I am barely at shoulder length but my goal is def bra strap length.


----------



## mayyami (Aug 6, 2007)

BSL (Bra Strap Length) would be nice!


----------



## Jessiica69 (Aug 7, 2007)

Armpit length... Maybe a bit longer.


----------

